# Headstock Belt buckle



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, I had a idea.







.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Gool deal. I'll take a 4 string. :rockon2:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is awesome. I'll take a Gibson headstock in a heartbeat. Off an SG ofcourse. I'll just have to be careful of the three bottom machine heads. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Belt buckle - tombstone for a dead dick.








Just kidding, That looks cool mon!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Talk about a bad case of buckle rash :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm well that might be a cool novelty item to hang on the wall, but I'd never actually wear one...


----------

